# 'Make them Bleed' a Night Lords blog



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Salutations ladies and gentlemen
Now you've probably never heard of me, I joined Heresy Online ages ago to post a blog but sadly due to reality getting in the way I never really did anything, so now I'm here (not that it matters).

So now I'm going to cut to the case....

Former 14th Company 'The Bloodtears' of the 8th Legion Astartes.
Declared traitors.

The Night Lords 14th Company was as sucessful as any other Legion during the Great Cursade. Lead forth by the mysterious Bloodtear, the company won a great many victories for the Legion. However when Horus declared war upon the Imperium, 14th Company turned its back on the Legion, while the rest went to Caliban, the 14th Company seached for plunder, knowing that the traitors wouldn't win, and as a result resources would be scarce.
And so the walls of Terra did not fall, and the Legion's disbanded, however 14th Company, now proclaimed The Weepers, were at full strength. Residing withing the Ghoul Stars, The Weepers have been prosperous and often use Warp Jumps to assult far-off, isolated worlds. Known as a minor threat to other Chaos lords, due to their small raids (often only striking planets at a time), however even the greatest lieutenants of Abbadon's Black Legion know full well not to rile The Weepers, for the loss will be great.

So here is the army so far









Now with each unit I like to add a bit of fluff to, just a small paragraph.
Starting with the Afflicted
_
'We cease to call them brothers, their minds to weak to hold on. Now they are pawns to Chaos, and that is how we will treat them, like pawns.' Incereal the Grievious_

'Unlike most renegades, the Weepers abhor any connection to the Dark powers, they believe only the damned tread that path, and it leads to damnation. However with all that travel the rouge stars, some will fall. The Affilicted are those fallen, brothers whos minds have been ravaged by the warping powers of Chaos. These brothers are not wasted instead they are sent out as cannon fodder, their insanity only quenched by their bloodlust. The Weepers care not for a brother once his mind has been overcome.
Chaos is not the only way to be inducted. If an Astarte breaks any rule of law, then they are punished by serving in the Affilicted. During the Crusade many criminals of Nostramo we're initiated into the Legion. The 14th company, not wanting to waste new blood, sent them on almost suicidal missions and this pratice is still upheld to this day. 
They are not respected, given a chaos star on their shoulder to indicate their postition, not being given a helmet for their chances of surival is minimal and given sharpened talons as weapons, but they are an effective way of butchering the Weepers foes.'























































Talons
_'Let us fall from the sky, braking the gloom with a cascade of nightmares. Let us parlyze them with our gruesome demeanor. So come my Xero, let our bloody talons will rip out their hearts.' _ Master Horrocks, Master of the Talon.

Through the hierarchy of the Weepers once a Claw has proven their worth in the field of battle, they will be exalted into the ranks of the Talons. A Talon is a traditional Night Lord, falling from the sky in Drops Pods and striking at the most vulnerable and toughest area of the enemies battle line. Their armour is adorne with images of death, from the skull painted helmets to the images of cruified angles on their chests. But it is not just their image which is to be feared, their skill with a boltgun allows them to take on any oppersition from Carnifexes to other Astartes. A Talon is given more freedom with his equipment and often they will modify their bolters with longer barrels, given them a more powerful range.
A Talon is both respected and envied by other Night Lords, for their tactical flexibility allows them to fight in almost any condition. Leaded by the young and radical Master Horrocks, the Talons drop down from the sky and cause anarchy within the enemies heart.










Insurgents
_'Enemy in sight, rifles at the ready, shot to panic.' Vox-caster, unknow Insurgent_

An Astarte isn't made to be, he has to go through training of the high degree, like their loyalist counterpart the Weepers use their youngest initiates in scouting missions as both training purposes and as vanguards. After the initial induction a young Astarte will be included in an Insurgency mission, this is very much similier to that of any Space Marine chapter scout patrols. What seperates Insurgents from Scouts, is their purpose. An Insurgent is not sent down for recon, infiltration nor for securing vital areas, instead they are used to strike the first needle of fear into the populations body. Their methods include hallucinogenics in the main water supply, placing cult symbols around the major cities, controlled demolitions placed under significant areas and assassinations. All these things, when activated correctly, cause untold panic and when mixed with the major fear inducing aspects of the Night Lord army, victory is almost always secure.

The Weepers have a constant stream of fresh aspirants at their disposal. Not all missions are successful and often casualties are horrendous, however with the use of gene recovery, gene stealing and sometimes more sinister methods, the Weepers ranks are mostly full. There is another way, within the depths of the Bloodtears own ship, there lies a machine of dark origins, a machine that it is said, creates new geneseed. The Artificer of the Weepers guard it closely, however no matter the speculation, it does produce new recruits. Lately rumour are rises of it being a deamon construction, this belief is reinforced as the new Astarte that appear from the machine do have a tendency of ending up within the ranks of the Afflicted. It is yet to be seen what the Bloodtear will do about it, only time will tell....



















Terrorists
I have been gifted, gifted from Him, with the most fear inducing warriors that I have ever come across. Their wings beat with the sound of their enemies hearts, fast. And as they fall, with their glistening blades, no Astarte of any Legion can argue, I lead the angels of death.' Raxhen, Master Terrorist

The Terrorists of the Bloodtears mighty Company are at the epicentre of most battles, their knowledge, their daring skill often creates the backbone for a usual raid. The Terrorists are simply an elite unit within the 14th company, like many Legions, the Terrorists are the veterans of 14th company while the Talons and Raptors fulfill a more speciallist role the Terrorists are what those two units look up to. As far as rank is concerned a Terrorist is below a Master, therefor their opinion and ideas are respected fully.
Each Terrorist is a competent strategist, and knowledgeable fear-monger, therefore any Terroists opinion is upheld and taken into perspective. The full unit of Terrorist is usually taken up by 30 marines, and commanded by the elusive and clandestine Raxhen, on missions the Terrorist will spread themselves into groups of 5, with no clear leader within the group. It's is not unheard of for the entire Terrorist unit to be deployed together as one, leader into to battle by the Master Terrorist himself. Due to the freedom of being in such a high rank the Terrorist's often request for their armour to be modified by the Artificers, leading to the abundance of 'Bat winged' helmets. Each Terrorist is given a Terror Shard, a black and blue blade mounted on top a heavy pole. It is said that if you survive a blow from a Terror Shard, you are eternally huanted by memories of the Night Lords.










Nostramo Spectres
'Sir, they were there relentlessly marching towards us, our bullets faded within the black void that surrounded them. But they were not alone, strange figure of pure darkness accompanied them, I was alone, I still am, but I will not faulter in the name of the Emperor, I wil.......' Last vox-cast trasmission from Jybre IV

Each Night Lords is gifted with some small pychic abillity, for it is inherited from the Night Huanter himself, however they may not use these gifts as dangerous powers, instead unconsciously they give birth to creature of twilight.
In Nostramo folklore, once the Night Huanter proclaimed himself ruler of the dark planet, all was normal, crime was low and Nostramo boomed, however there began to be strange occurrences, dark figure stalking and killing people with midnight flames. Whatever these beings were it is unknown, however often within the mid-point of a conflict, the 14th company will be joined by the ethereal beings. These Spectres (as they are called) literally cover the area in total darkness, the surrounding Night Lords are not effected, due to their traits, but bullets and weapons of all kind get lost within the thick blackness. The Spectres also defend them selves, firing dark flames from their hands, which sear the foes flesh.
What ever these creature are is unknown, whether the Bloodtear knows is also a mystery, but these Spectres help and aid the Bloodtears, and that is nothing to argue about.





































Jetbike



























Sadly I haven't enough time to post it all, so enjoy these :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice, have some rep.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Indeed, I am defintley feeln that jet bike, pretty freaking sweet!


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers guys, luckly I was able to talk my way out of a boring afternoon
So here are the rest of the guys (note some of the were pictures were taken before 'the Great Re-paint' and as a resut look crude in comparison)
So here are the oldies
Claw squad one









(sadly the missle launcher isn't in the pic)









Claw squad two (not finished)


















Hah, chainfist!









Assault claw squad one









Assault claw squad two


















Raptors









Master Horrocks, Master of Talons









Rhino









Human Auxiliary


















And finally The Allu









Hopefully I can get some more painted tonight
And cheers for the comments


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice stuff. My one criticism is that a couple of the models look a bit too "busy" if you know what I mean. Like there's too much going on.
+rep though


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Nice stuff. My one criticism is that a couple of the models look a bit too "busy" if you know what I mean. Like there's too much going on.
> +rep though


I'll have to blunt, no I don't know what you mean :laugh:
Are you refering to the first assault squad because I thought there to much in that unit, so the Marine carrying the guardsmen has been replaced with a chainsword.

But thanks for criticism, it's most welcome :grin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad not bad at all. though the armor seems to be missing something in the form of... well some of your units dont seem to have the lightning that is a constant on night lords.

still. +rep

I stole the NL design for my SW, so its not like im gunna hate on someone doing the NLs.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> not bad not bad at all. though the armor seems to be missing something in the form of... well some of your units dont seem to have the lightning that is a constant on night lords.
> 
> still. +rep
> 
> I stole the NL design for my SW, so its not like im gunna hate on someone doing the NLs.


I know, most of the units do have lightning but inodd places around the armour, so most of it can't be seen. But yes i keep forgetting to do the lightning:fool:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

because im a show off:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88677

my lightning technique. I think my lightning is abit too heavy even, but its only down one side so its ok.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok I apologise for the bad pictures but my computer won't allow me to upload the good ones.
But here are 4 of the painted Auxiliary unit








I gave them a wash of Asurman Blue (and I will be doing this for the rest of the army) to imitate a blue moon.
Hope you like


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad, not bad, once again blue moon.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers KhainiteAssassin :biggrin:

Now not much is going to be done tonight but a small plan for the future.
Forgeworld will be getting my attention, due to some Renegades, some more Jetbikes and maybe a Titan of sorts http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wKWFulxfi.../2GOmsL4zrYE/s1600/Levitathan+Mortis+Left.jpg :grin: (but that might take some time)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah im tempted to buy a FW chaos Reaver titan and do a NL scheme on it just because that models amazing. and if i ever do chaos, ill be doing a NL scheme


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys long time, no speak 

The reason is, a night out is not cheap these days and between 'studying' there have been alot of nights out, so as expected I've been poor for a couple of weeks however I did manage to pick up a lovely deal on Ebay and as a result have made a Rhino (and 'missle man')










What was different for this rhino was the battle damage on it, you can't see it in the picture because I did it afterwards.










And then with some extra bits and oddly a missle luancher i found in the Rhino's sprues I made this bloke










Thats all for now, I would post the extra Auxiallery I painted but i want the whole unit done first. 
So please C&C, they are always welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the additions on top of the rhino. Look forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> I like the additions on top of the rhino. Look forward to seeing it painted.


Cheers, unlike other armies NL have an advantage of kitting out their vehicles with individuality, without fancy paints (loyalists) or spikes (traitors) and I try to take this to a unique level. 

I feel cruified Astartes are abit cliche on NL vehicles, so on the Rhino above I created a small scene in which the guardsman wakes up to find him self on top of a NL's Rhino, tied to the neck, with a pile of corpses beside him.

I was going to have an impaled Howling Banshee, screaming (abit of dark irony) while she hangs of the side of the Rhino, however because a quicker idea popped up, I decided the Eldar will be on the next Rhino. :laugh:


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Moon I'm really digging what you've done here. I love, love, love the dark, sombre, brooding tone of your Night Lords. You've got such a lush, deep tone to your blue. I would respectfully ask for a tutorial and a bits list on your jetbike conversion. I'm looking to build a few of them myself and am a loss for ideas. My eyes spy a BFG ship prow for the nose and a plasma cannon tip for the exhaust, normal SM bike parts & is that a Land Speeder Assault Cannon?

FFX


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic looking army. I love the LotD models as NLs. Now that I see them as NLs they really do look the part. Also, the IG strapped to the rhinos are excellent. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers both of you, and thanks to everyone who gave me those points (I actually forgot what they're called, reputations??)

Anyway Firefighter any questions you may have ask away, the Jetbike was made from the prow of BFG's Imperial Cruisers, the Plasma Cannon is simple stuck on and the foot piece (I don't know what it's called either, the thing you put your feet on  ) is placed backwards. it's really simple.

And Khorne's Fist, funny you should mention it, the Talons (Sternguard (LotD)) are going to get a repaint in the near future to fit the paint scheme of the rest of the army.

ATM I'm getting some renegades off Forgeworld to make some Penal Legion 

But thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Well the tanks done! k:

At first I really didn't want to do it but once I got into painting it, it became a real enjoyment.









































Best friends 









Soon I'll post the fluff about the 'metal boxes', and I've ordered some Enforcers :biggrin:

Hope you like


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys heres the profile of the Rhino, I feel it's a little rushed but it explains as to why 14th company have fast vehicles

Rhinos 
_‘Iron beasts rear, Rhinos roar, tracks will crush and victims will ride atop their backs, bloody and screaming, riding atop their backs.’_ Master Zartheal, Master of Armour. 

All Astartes are built for fast wars, quick deployment before a hasty withdraw, whether using Drop-pods or Rhinos all Astartes rely on their transport. The Night Lords are no exception however as terror troops speed and surprise is key, this is seen with the most profound difference between 14th company and other Astartes forces is the speed of their Rhino chasses. What made the Night Lords vehicles unique is that fancy paint works, or abundances of spikes did not singularise them but instead it was victims, still living, chained above the Rhinos, creating an orchestra of wails for the enemy to hear as their final sound. It is believed that the Blood Angels created the Lucifer engine, a powerful speed enhancer to the already speedy Rhino, however with the large abundance of Blood Angels and their successors, the Lucifer engine has been on multiple occasion stolen, the battle for Yoe’foua was one of those occasions. 

Yoe’foua is a small world, backward but under Imperial control, it is a ‘hot spot’ for Imperial governors looking for ‘get aways’. But the world was watched by the dreaded eyes of the Bloodtear, as the Weepers descended the Blood Angels threw them selves in to the bloodshed. The Blood Angels clearly could keep up with the Night Lords assaults due to their fast tanks, until the battle of Lipes Creek. The battle was to be easily won by the Blood Angels, as the Weepers artillery could not hit the speeding tanks before they got within cover. Master Zartheal decided to eliminate the foe using a mix of accurate firepower and surprise assaults, the result was destroyed bodies and wrecked tanks. The tanks were then split between Master Zartheal and The Artificer, to the distaste of the Master, both augmented the tanks and created what was surprisingly similar to the Lucifer engine, these augmentations were then spread across the entire Weepers armoured formations. Fast and dangerous, their lightning covered carcasses roar across the barren wastelands of the galaxy.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello again guys, this morning my Enforers came and 2 hours later they were built :biggrin:
The Enforcers will be representing my Platoon Command, with close combat weapons and pistols (however one has a shotgun (there wasn't enough right arms  )) 



















I also think I've found my Sorcerer (top left) http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=112309&d=1307867883


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I've been having a bit of a painting week and have managed to finish the infantry squad and almost finish the second Claw squad.
I have some fluff on the mortal auxiliarys but thats on my other computer,so in the mean time


















Please C&C and see you soon


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello again guys, I'm back again with more gray (haven't had chance to get some primer)

So here we have Reformatory Squads 




























The name is supposed to be ironic, however the fluff of my units will now be found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92128

Hope you like :biggrin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

SHOW ME THE KRIEG! LOL! 

Great looking Chaos force you have hear, looking forward to seeing some paint on your new models.

I like the guardsman pinned to the side of the Rhino!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Disciple, but sadly I don't like spending money so I usually buy cheap off Ebay, so expensive things like the DKoK are a rarity however I hope to get a job soon, so........ disposable income!!!!! :yahoo:

Anyway as I realized people don't often comment on the 'Homebrew Fluff' and I like it when people read my work (mainly because I go to alot of effort writing that stuff (actually forget that sentimental crap, do what you like ))
Anyway I'll post it here as well

Claws
Claws are units made up of the common Astarte’s, similar in role to the Tactical Marine, Claw squads form the backbone for the entire Weepers Company. Usually consisting of ten Marines, each armed with bolters, a special weapon, a heavy weapon and a sergeant, which all ride in a Rhino. The Claw squads have a lot of freedom; their armour is scavenged from the bodies of Astarte’s and can be customized in any way they see fit, for example one Claw squad polishes their armour to the extreme, so that the enemy can see their face, distorted and weeping in the reflection of the armour, while another leave their oiled and blood splattered, to ever increase the fear. Each individual Astarte has a distinctive amour, or weapon or choice of terror marking creating a ramshackle appearance for the Company. At the head of each squad will be the sergeant, the sergeant acts like any other, commanding his unit while slaying opponents himself. The sergeant will obtain the rank, either from experience or favour from the higher echelons of the company. Once in the position the sergeant can directly dictate what the unit does with its markings and equipment, although unusual it is not unheard for whole Claw squads to rid themselves of their sergeant due to this.
All ten Claw units are commanded by Master of Claw, Master Valthoris. Valthoris holds a high authority within the Company, as Master of Claw his units see most action, as well commanding the Assault Claws, Master Valthoris often see’s action himself and has gain combat experience far beyond that of the other Masters, however due to the restricted flexibility of the units he command, there is often mockery from other Masters that he can merely win a fight, not a war. 

Mortal Auxiliary 
Before the heresy each Astartes legion was appointed a personal Imperial Army, when Horus defied the Emperor many of these Axillaries joined their parent Legion and became renegades. The 14th company was no exception, once the Bloodtear had split off from the main contingent of Night Lords, Expeditionary Fleet 143rd followed suit. The fleet contained the 32nd Hastre Infantry Regiment ‘Night Walkers’ and the 5th Hastre Artillery Battalion, both units greatly benefited the Weepers and instead were moulded into one and called the ‘Echoes’, named because of the supposed whines of the dead after a bombardment. Hastre was run dry of recruits and destroyed by the Weepers; recruits were then employed wherever possible.
It is odd to think that such a tactically fast Legion should be joined by should an artillery heavy regiment, however it is the way the Bloodtear uses his mortal servants that make them effective. All Astartes, Night Lords especially are not built for wars of attrition, they strike fast and they strike hard, but long wars are inevitable and as a result the Weepers make use of their human Auxiliary, through the use of heavy bombardment the enemy are open to be gutted by the much faster Astartes, leading to a faster withdraw. The Echoes never use mighty artillery cannons like their imperial counterparts, but instead heavy use of Mortars and Medusa’s. 
The Echoes share some resemblance to the grim Death Korps of Krieg, with uniform comprising of trench coats, gasmasks and a fondness for bayonet charges; some ignorant populations mistake them for it, only to suffer an agonising death at the hands of the mortals masters. 
As the Weepers fleet travels from planet to planet, they pick aspirants to train to become one within the ranks of the Night Lords themselves, while the rest of the PDF forces, or trained army (if the planet is so lucky to have any left after the Weepers arrival) is forced into induction within the Echoes, from then on anyone who brakes any of the Bloodtears laws are then sent into the Penal units.
It’s a harsh life to live within the confines of the Weepers fleet but a life, when abided that opens up opportunities far beyond the Imperium’s. 

Infantry Platoon
‘We are nothing but pawns to the Bloodtear, but we can be something more, without us all is ruin. Our significance reaches further than those of the Imperial Army. So reach for your lasgun, aim, and fire!’

The mortals aboard the Bloodtears armada are mere servants, slaves, labourers. Each Astarte is assigned five mortals; however depend on rank that can be raised. Each surf will assist his/her master with the basic necessities, armour maintenance, protection of their masters’ sanctuary or even simply comfort, as heresy era Astarte were not as lobotomized. Although these are the main tasks for the simple slave, all able bodied males are given combat training as well as personalized training from their masters, to allow them to assist their owners even in battle. The standard grunt will be assigned to an infantry platoon, in which he will be given flak armour and a lasgun. The Night Lords also equip all their auxiliary troops with gas masks, most of the company’s attacks are random, not much is learnt about the planet they raid and as a result they do not waste time finding out whether their mortals with be able to support themselves in harsh climates. The infantry platoons follow the standards set by Imperial Guard, each platoon consists of a single command squad and usually 4 bog standard infantry squads, supported by 2 squads of heavy weapons. Not all the mortals are of same position; some obtain ranks due to their masters’ favour or in the rare occurrence of pleasing a high ranked Astarte. For example most Claw squad Sergeants will have their surfs become veterans, or squad leaders themselves. The role of the standard platoon will be that of safe guarding the artillery, while the big guns pound the enemy form miles off, often infiltrating units or even outflanking armies will attempt to dispose of the cannons, only to be met with the fury of hundreds of lasguns.
Platoon officers are far more ruthless, using the enhanced training from their masters and a gained arrogance, the platoon command will often be given better armour and handmade helms depicting demonic skulls, using the same fear inducing techniques as their masters on the common grunts the platoon demands all respect. However the officers are not all proud, when at war a platoon command will be accompanied by an Enforcer, similar to the Imperial Commissar, the Enforcer is an individual usually working for the commanding Astarte himself, dispatched to ensure loyalty within even the highest ranking mortal officer through the means of execution.

Lovely big block of text :laugh:
I also started to write fluff on the known and unknown heroes and villains of the Weepers
_Noticeable personas
The Bloodtear, overall leader of the Weepers
Marak, Company’s Sorcerer
Incareal the Grievous, Lord Orator 
Raxhen, Master of Terror
Venerable Axon, Elder Company member 
Valthoris, Master of Claw
Shartor, Valthoris’ Chosen
Karlaem, Representative of the Atramentar
Zartheal, Master of Arsenal
Davar, Master of Cavalry 
Horrock, Master of Talon
Vex, (afflicted) Master of Raptor
Vitruvius, Shackled Horror
The Artificer, Company’s artificer
_ 

Master Horrock, Master of Talon.
Master Horrock is the youngest Master of the Bloodtears Company. Beginning his path as a simple Claw, he was known to the Master of Claw to be an expert shot and his strange, youthful optimism granted other within his unit useful boosts of moral. As each war carried the Weepers further away from the Imperium and the Heresy, Horrock demanded entrance into the crucible to speak to the Masters of the Company, about the decision of fleeing the oncoming Siege of Terra. Although he was denied entrance, the Bloodtear liked his audacity and kept a close eye on him. Time passed and Horrock was promoted into the Talons, and immediately his enthusiasm to try new ways of inducing terror was apparent, Incareal told the Master of Talon, Corvase to watch the young Astarte. Corvase was an old and conservative Marine; he didn’t like changes and certainly didn’t like young men thinking too high of themselves, especially with the new recruit getting all the attention. News spread of Corvase’s dislike for Horrock and upon the battle of Ther, Horrock stood idly by while his Master was torn apart, limb from limb by xenos. The Talons were left leaderless, and as usual the Bloodtear paid them a visit within their sanctuary. As the Bloodtear strode in, all Talons were present; his words flowed from his lips as he uttered the title ‘Horrock the Young, Master of Talon.’ Although the decision was doubted amongst the Company, the Bloodtears word was final. And so Horrock became the youngest Astarte to be inducted within the ranks of the Masters.
During his time As Master of Talon, Horrock has used his unusual leadership skills to bond the fighting force to a greater height. With a passion for fighting Orks, Horrock has developed an ability to explore, using multiple, experimental terror tactics he has created a repertoire for himself which covers all situations. His favourite deployment is the Drop Pod assault, usually leaping from the landed craft, he fires randomly into the bewildered enemy. He wears personally crafted Power Armour, adorned will trophies of previous battles from skulls, to still twitching hands; he also wears a ceremonial helmet with the regular terror marking.
It was on the world of Devor in which the former 14th company assaulted the renegade population and there Word Bearer overlords. It was up to the Talons and Raptors to quickly land and utterly horrify the people, while destroying the traitorous ‘Saviours’. And so Master Horrock fell to the group, he and his warriors cut a swath through the apostate crowds, while Master Vex and his Raptors landed with the churches to eliminate the priests and leaders. After the mobs were dispersed, Vex, Horrock and a few of their chosen warriors met the Apostle and his chosen, the battle was fierce but the Night Lords one by shattering half the church apart with melta bombs. The two Masters walk towards the dark alter, where the Apostle lay, hit by a plasma shot, half his face was liquefied as Vex cut his sword into the Word Bearers heart, Horrock began to read the unholy tome. As an argue arose the Master of Talon began to read aloud the demented text, but soon stopped as they both took an item each, Horrock took the Hand of Phenton, a power claw style weapon, while Vex took a gauntlet, adorned with the face of a snarling daemon. Neither men told anyone about the tainted items they stole, however merely 20 years later Vex was initiated into the Afflicted due to insanity. Some, who found out, say that Vex was the unlucky one, however inside the addled mind of the youth is a voice, slowly calling him towards the flames, towards glory.


Hope you like

Oh yeah and because this is a modeling and painting log, I've got some spray paint so painting should commence soon :grin:


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Well a big order came today, a Chaos Sorcerer, a Master of the Fleet, kneeling legs and Astaroth  

So with a successful Finecast experience and a couple of saws and paint brushes, out came.....

Two painted Terrorists 




































And Master Raxhen, Master of Terror (WiP, without jump pack)









So C&C are all welcome, and some fluff on the Captain of 17th Company will be written soon


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the huge wings. They really suit the marines, as opposed to some of the more flimsy ones that people use. The paint job looks cool as well, well done.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Khorne's Fist

Master Raxhen, Master of Terror, Former Captain of 17th Company.
Amongst the Masters of the Weepers there is one who is respected above all, one whose rank rivals the Bloodtears himself, someone whose position within the Company is merely a fashion of atonement, he is Raxhen. A captain during the Great Crusade, Raxhen lead 17th Company to victory after victory, a successful company due to their blunt tactics and head strong assault, they were a particularly bloodthirsty force however Raxhen wasn’t, he was calm and collective leading his band of murderous angels into the eye of the storm. However not all did go to plan. As legend states, Raxhen and 17th Company headed straight towards a xenos world, all was lost for 17th Company when their entire force was tactically out matched by the alien scum. With the majority of the fleet blasted out of orbit and the ferocious Astarte’s cut down to a man, Raxhen remained, centred in the blasted battlefield. He was ready to die, until Dreadclaws rained down, the xenos were caught off guard as the Night Lords reinforcements piled in, it is said that the Bloodtear himself gracefully fell to the planet and with his Dreadmask, let out a scream that terrified the aliens, they ran before the might of the Bloodtear, straight into the Night Lords own trap. And so the Bloodtear offered the desolate Master into his own Company, and there he would stay, shards of broken mirror, his glorious reputation but a mere memory.
Upon his move into 14th Company, near the time of the Siege of Terra, Raxhen was gifted a suit of Power Armour, master crafted by the Company’s greatest artificers, and also a blade, forged by the Bloodtear himself, known as the Horrorist. As well as physical gifts Raxhen was given charge of the Terrorists, the highest ranking unit of the Company. And with that Raxhen became Master of Terror, of the Weepers. He keeps himself to himself, only confiding to the Bloodtear himself. Even the Terrorists have a merely mutual agreement to their Master; he tends to leave them when not on the battlefield. His relationship with the Bloodtear has flourished though, from once simply Legionary Brothers, they have formed a friendship that surpasses that of the Bloodtears others, because of this Raxhen has gained respect from all aspects of the Company, even the mysterious Artificer granted him a mask in the likeness of their gene-father, built in with empty eyes and piercing amplifiers, to further horrify the enemy. 
When at war Raxhen will be at the Bloodtears side, as they plan out the order of events for the unlucky populace and when he is needed he will don his jump pack and with his Terrorists, descend upon the foe, with wails and screams and glorious chaos.

Sorry for the bad image 









So what do you think?


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres a better pic of him 









A newly painted Company Command









And some sneak peeks of future characters 

Marek









And Incareal


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks great, love the scrolls in his hand! That'd be a perfect idea for wordbearers actually.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Well good times bad times, sadly my LGS has shut down, we've have rented a hall so we can still play but I've been going to that store for over 9 years and its sad to see it go.
However everything had to go so I picked up a couple of things cheap.

Also my bases came, so I managed to base my Sorcerer and Ogryn 

So here come the pics! (but sadly they were quickly taken and are a bit rubbish)


















And I did a major change to Land Speeder (I don't go for the boring norm  )

























Also I want to thank everyone for your positive comments, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe the Land Speeder isn't a popular as I thought 

However maybe something small scale will entice your interests 
So first is 









Also cookie for who ever sees the difference, between these and the originals

















And finally a small story for you all, describing the first major encounter between the Weepers and the Death Spectres, please review I love writing but I'm not very good at it

All is not peaceful within the Ghoul Stars; the Weepers have more than enough enemies to keep them on their feet. From minor Xeno races to the tendrils of Hive Fleet Jormungandr, Ork settlements to Imperial sectors but there are two forces that face the Weepers with enough strength to destroy them, the foul Dark Eldar, who constantly and sometime successfully raid the homeworld of the Weepers and the Death Spectres, loyalist scum to the corpse emperor. Due to the Imperium’s history, the Death Spectres and the Weepers have feuds that surpass others within the area.
The Death Spectres are of unknown geneseed and created during the mysterious 13th Founding. With pale skin and dark eyes they are believed to be successors of the Raven Guard however because of their unknown origins that cannot be proved and instead speculation has now started of the similarities between the Death Spectres and another pale skinned, black eyed Legion. 
The first and most major clash between the Astarte forces was the invasion of the Threash System. Threash is a relatively small system containing 4 worlds, 3 inhabitable and the last being a mighty gas giant. Signals had been sent to the primary world of the Threash system, Stah IV, that disturbances had been made by small renegade Astarte’s, it was believed these were part of a small band of pirate that were heading toward Threash. Stah IV and the other worlds put up their defences and prepared for a minor invasion. The garrison troops were not alone however, because of prophecies declared by the chapters Librarians, the Death Spectres sent the entire 4th company as well as 7th company in reserve. 
The Night Lords did not contain a few numbers; instead they entered the system with their entire fleet. Fear was key, and slowly they made their way towards Stah IV, the anticipation of their arrival lead many of the population to suicide. However the Weepers drawn out appearance, back fired as the Death Spectres called in reinforcement. The fleet was in orbit, the Imperial Navy was not in the area and the only off planetary defences were merchant ships and the Loyalists Strike Cruisers. The Weepers had a large freedom to what the planet was to endure, as standard the planet was enveloped in darkness, the only illumination being the streaks of lightning that forked across the midnight sky. Although all seemed dire for the populace and Astarte’s, hope drew out graceful fingers and plucked away the Weepers advantage, 7th Company, a large proportion of 1st Company and the Death Spectres Chapter Master himself came into contact with the Bloodtears fleet. What would be expected of the Weepers was to fight off the intruders, thus giving the Night Lords the higher ground, however the Bloodtear sent his warriors down. 
The war was anarchic, but the Weepers kept the defenders guessing, it was risky but it sometimes paid off, whole units of Terminators and Veterans would sometime be left for dead by the Night Lords seemingly random deployments. The Night Lords preformed amazing placement and organization as within almost an hour; the majority of their forces had hit the ground. Artillery bombarded the cities and cursed formations hid with the wreckages, Raptors and Talons worked flawlessly together when taking the ports and landing bay. Although the defenders cause horrific damage to certain areas of the Weepers assault, it could not be denied the Night Lords were on their way to victory. 
The Bloodtear could not hold his perfect attack for long though, with the knife of surprise becoming blunt and fear tactics reaching a personal level, the Death Spectres hit back with force. By this time 8th Company and 3rd Company had reaches Stah IV and were beginning their counter strike. The Assault Marines of 8th Company fought head on where the fighting was thickest, while 3rd Company reinforced area that were believed to be attacked next. The Weepers still had the upper hand, even if it was slipping, the bulk of the space ports had been captured and the defenders plans had be relying of sporadic decisions, now came the assault on the larger cities.
The Bloodtears strategy had paid off well, and the battle between the planets had also been in favour to the Weepers, and so the remaining Night Lords descended on Stah IV, the main cities were struck with the force of an artillery company, large fall back began round the world as the Night Lords fell on to the hive cities, each one was taken differently, from barrages, to armoured onslaughts, the Imperial commands tempers were put to the limits against the Night Lords unorthodox tactics. Not all was going so perfectly for the Weepers though, the Death Spectres had admiration for the IIIV Legions way of war, but the Codex Astarte was not just a restricting tome, instead the Loyalists caused significant damage to the Weepers.
The war raged on, but not for long, by this time the warzones that the Night Lords enteresituations not to the Night Lords training. After 2 days of constant fighting the Weepers withdrew just as fast as they deployed, Stah IV was left in pieces and the other two planets with the system were bombarded from orbit. 
The Night Lords had left their mark and cause significant damage to both the Death Spectres and themselves, however their reputation had been boosted to a greater degree, and then started the feud between the two pale Astarte’s

Sorry for the small update, but the brushes are out and certain units are almost done, so larger update inbound d were becoming meat grinders, the Imperial Guard had finally manage to predict the Weepers assaults and began to counter it with


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Me again guys :grin:
Here are the piccys 

Nostramo Spectre (Sang Priest in termi armour)









Renegade Ogryn 









And the Land Speeder


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

going for cookies 

dont know about the first one but the second one, youve finished the wall piece, with the skull and directional lighting 

btw awsome work man:biggrin:


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> going for cookies
> 
> dont know about the first one but the second one, youve finished the wall piece, with the skull and directional lighting
> 
> btw awsome work man:biggrin:


Oww, so close, although you were right, the difference in with the second is the eyes, for some reason I completely forgot that Night Lords ha black eyes so all eyes have been repainted.
because you got one right http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fe/Choco_chip_cookie_half.png :biggrin:

Anyway more piccies, I had hoped to get more done today but I didn't, simple really :laugh:














































Marak, Company’s Sorcerer.
The warp is a typhoon of emotions, chaos and anarchy rule supreme within the realm of madness and nightmares. A single second can last an eon, and a single step can travel a mile, creatures sustained on thoughts lurk in the non-existent shadows ready to eat your imaginary bod. It is a hellish place, the warp; however it can be controlled and used inside the material plain, sorcerers and shamans believed they had god like powers and used magic to their advantage, but they could simply manipulate the ether while in the physical environment. They could never control it and soon all turned to madness, as these magic users fell to the insanity of the dark gods. 
Due to the unpredictability of the warp and the deity that resided within the void, the Night Lords have always mistrusted the infinity realm, from the demonic inhabitants, to the fools wishing to benefit from it. However no matter the numbers of Afflicted or tainted mortals, one will always be spared, Marak, trusted guide of the Bloodtear and the company’s sorcerer. 
Marak’s life was helped by his psychic touch, by the end of the heresy Marak was a simple Claw, training as an Assault Claw he was known as the most skilled fighter of all the Claws, each match he fought he would dodge blows as if he knew they were coming, and struck areas of unknown weakness. As an Astarte he was never big, never the strongest, or fastest but not a single scratch would hit his armour. It was one match however that revealed his purpose; word had spread that due to Marak’s exquisite fighting style many believed he was not a son of Curze, but that of the Emperors Children. As an Astarte, the comment was dishonourable and brash, so soon within the fighting pit Marak fought. A whole ten Astarte’s were waiting for him; their anger at the feeble marine’s success was to be fulfilled. The fight went well for Marak, four were down and it looked like the rest would go too, however while Marak had his god like reactions, the other Astarte’s had charisma and with it the crowd began to chant “Phoenician!” 
And so it was with all his anger and frustration the fighting cage turned to pitch darkness, screams echoed from inside the midnight bubble and lightning streaked across its alien body. When the nightmare dispersed the Astarte’s were dead, but not with a single wound to be shown. It was apparent Marak was not a scion of Fulgrim, nor was he a fighting extraordinaire; he was a far-sight, a warp born. 
As expected Marak was taken from the Claws by the Tear Guards where he would be executed but no after some time Marak returned, beside the Bloodtear, with ornate armour and a scythe, he had become the advisor to the Bloodtear.
Ever since then Marak has become an integral character of the Weepers, his presence is always with the Bloodtear or the Tear Guard. As the Bloodtears enquirer all decisions are ran past him, an entire planetary raid can be halted because of a small disturbance in Marak’s predictions. Not only is he the decider but also the detector, as a user of the warps powers he has developed a canny ability to detect other who dabble in the dark arts, able to steer the Weepers fleet through warp jumps and able to protect the Bloodtear himself from incoming attacks, Marak has become a precious asset to the Weepers, with his absent causing crippling damage to the company.
Marak’s wears decorative and baroque Power Armour, much different to the marks that others wear; his armour was sculpted to fit his body after it almost diminished during his psychic blast. Both his armour and Dreadmask are said to be formed to his skin from extensive warp activity, and it seems as his build reduces as does his armour. Also as customary for psychics Marak carries round a large scythed staff, to defend himself.
It seems with Marak the Omniscient; the Weepers can only progress, however as with all things chaotic his power is fluxing and the servants of the dark gods are closing in, there is no fortune for such a powerful sorcerer to be caught up in the Chaos Gods grasp.

I hope you like
Also another thanks to Varakir for the awesome sig banner, top-notch! k:


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

And I'm back

Sorry all but 'Wall Of Text!!' 

Incareal the Grievous
Chaplains have been a defining asset of all Astarte’s since the time of the Great Crusade, great speakers who would express the views and ideals of the Emperor and purity within the Imperium. All Legions made use of Chaplains during the Great Crusade; especially the Night Lords who’s every movement was watched with suspicion by the Emperor and Konrads brother Primarchs. When the heresy broke out some Chaplains became warlords in their own right, creating war bands and leading forces, others however were simply killed for their dogmatic beliefs. 
As 14th Company went into solitude, their Primarch killed, their Emperor rejected, they like all Astarte’s needed authority, someone to command them and someone to serve. The years past and only one figure retained power over the Weepers, the Bloodtear, and so with generations passing, the ineffable and enigmatic Bloodtear turned to legend, and that pleased the Bloodtear, so he sustained it and gave himself a personal enquirer, someone who knew the Astarte’s of the Weepers better than him, Incareal was then to become his diplomat, his orator. 
Although never stated, 14th Company was a Grand Company and like others, within 14th Grand Company were multiple other Companies, one of which was 4th Company lead by an Astarte known as Incareal. 4th Company was notorious for its relatively small amounts of megalomania, mainly due to the Companies unfailing loyalty to Incareal. It seems the captain had the ability to persuade fanatical allegiance to his warriors. As expected the Bloodtear picked up on this gift but during that time had no need for it, with his and the rest of his Company respecting the Night Haunter through the Bloodtear. But with the isolation of the Ghoul Stars and mutiny inevitable, the lord of the Weepers adapted security through the subtle means of vocal influence.
Incareal was chosen to become Lord Orator of the Weepers. His skill was immediate and effective, and soon his influences were so profound that the Bloodtear made him his personal enquirer, while Marek kept his eye to the Empyrean, Incareal dealt with the physical, he was the negotiator, the enforcer and the speaker. He set up his secret policing unit known as the Shade, and became so prolific that many other traitorous warlords believed the Bloodtear was simply a lie to mask Incareal rule over the company.
His name ‘the Grievous’ originated from his deadly skill at causing severe injury to his enemies, so much so that he was given a mighty two handed axe known as the Cimmerian. Also he is the bearer of the Crespusculum Scrolls; written by the Primarch they are doctrines and principles for his children to follow, however due to the Night Haunters dual personas often they are fraught and confusing, each of the Shade members are also given pieces of the scrolls, so that they may justify their sometimes vicious approach. Wearing ornate armour and riding to battle from his ancient jump pack, he lands where the fighting is thickest to rally the troops and boost combat ferocity. What makes him even more dangerous is when he reads the Scrolls to the cursed Afflicted, those lost Night Lords hearing their shame as their former selves wrestle for control of both their minds and bodies, sends them into a fit worthy of a World Eater. 
And so the Bloodtear stands with Marek to his left and Incareal to his right. Lord Orator and bearer of the Crespusculum Scrolls, Incareal the Grievous. 





































Also the finished Platoon Command









Plus I've been repainting some of my earlier disasters so my Talons have been revamped (see first post)


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Well it's has been a while but TBH not much has progressed, however 14th Company has been subjected to their largest Apocalypse yet. I managed to get some bad pics but sadly due to time the Weepers came down last turn and I never got to get a picture of them in full swing, instead I wrote down some quickly written fluff for the engagement.

Start of turn one









Start of turn two









Start of turn 3









And the army that came soul shatteringly 2nd place 









Plus the fluff (note the fluff may be slightly different to the actual game, but it doesn't matter)

The assault on the planetary base of Bereft.

Bereft is a lonely world, a single rock spinning around a single star. Located near to the dead world of Holda, it is known for its mysterious sightings, in which large black stones will simply appear and vanish. The world contains a small industrial sector, protected by a defence perimeter. The assault started when the locally notorious Ork Warlord of Goregob unleashed his ‘Waaagh!’ on the planet. His force was reasonable small when compared to his earlier invasions, but this time he had struck a deal with the ruinous powers. 
The assault started when the planetary governor Lady Malorn’s Aquila Lander was shot down, all on board were killed including the governor just outside the initial defence line, the foul greenskins began to march under the effigy that was the Stompa, crewed by the self-proclaimed creator of the seven wonders of the Ork world, mad mek Skarta, the Orks made temporary positions within the ruins and waited. Behind the lines stood Commander Nars, a young commander, he took control over his company of seasoned, greenskin killing, veterans, plus a healthy sum of warriors given to the commander by the Schola Progenium. The commander was also joined by a mechanized company and drop troops of the 43rd ‘True Hawks’ Drop Regiment. Finally the Astarte’s of the First Founding Ultramarines had joined the defences to rid the world of the traitorous marines, supposedly renegades of one of the Ultramarines many successors.
The board was set, and almost certainly the Orks attacked, their hoard tactics were made to overwhelm the defences, while their ‘big gunz’ would smash apart any large structures, the attack was furious and both sides took heavy loses but the Imperials had managed to repel the majority of the Orks. Waves upon waves crashed against the walls of the line, Nars was pleased, and the Chimaeras had managed to keep a tight hold on the left flank, while the Ultramarines were more than efficient at resisting the hoard. Goregob was not an easy quitter though, and with the first assault over the second had begun. The mechanized company was at ease, the left edge was more than successful at destroying the ramshackle machines opposite, however with a roar and a shout, the Kult of Speed raced behind the Imperial tanks, launching an attack that cost them dearly. While the bikers and trucks hit hard on the Chimaeras, the renegade lord known as only the Beheld had issued the final passage for the cursed ritual, and the eye opened, the ether tore through. Nars turned to see lines beset on all sides, the damning energies of Chaos had opened a gate to hell, which poured out creatures of madness, the scions of the Dark Gods followed, and with baleful energy and ancient bloodlust they descended on to the defenders.
All seemed lost to the Imperials, the Astarte’s were fighting hard, but not enough to stem both hoard and nightmare, the warping machines of the Dark Machanicus fired distorting pulses which ripped men from their skin, the revered Baneblade had also be thrown aside by the might of the Avatar of the Blood God, and the Orks had managed to cross the defences and set about smashing heads. The ‘True Hawks’ finally made it onto the battle and swiftly ridded the Orks of their precious ‘bursta tank’, more fell and the gunships continued to pour fire into the sea of horrors, but the void care not as it kept spewing out foul creatures. Nars sat glumly within his besieged bastion, he was doomed, they all were doomed however something caught his eye, a large black stone structure within the green mist, it sat there completely alien, the Orks had seen it as well and even the grim Deamons starred in awe, the battlefield was silent, disturbing fog began to fall, revealing similar black pyramids, atop their might crests rested glowing green crystals, out of their portals came men of iron and within their eyes hate of all mortals. 
The cadavers open fired on to the renegades and Orks, cutting huge swathes through their ranks, the large monolithic structure fire beams that ripped apart atoms and in a diamond formation emitted a field of darkness that seemed to slow down reality. The Imperials dared not fire upon the machines for their attention was locked onto the deamons and greenskins. Similar to the arrival of the machines there fell another fog, smaller but anticipated, behind the Imperial defences and within the swarm of nightmares there came a single squad of scouts, their armour grey and baring sniper rifles. Were these saints brought down by the Holy Emperor, or maybe the fable Legion of the Damned, the scouts aimed their rifles, who knew what power they held, however before they fired a single shot the might of the Bloodthirster descended onto them, decapitating all members of the squad with a single precise cut, whoever they were it was of no importance now.
The undead continually marched killing all opposed, but they were met with more than originally thought, Astarte’s appeared everywhere, no warning, no signal, dressed in a myriad of uniforms, from the crimson of the Sons of Lorgar to the blue of the Alpha legion they all appeared and began to attack the Necrontry, their attacks were precise and planned, their motives were unknown but they’ve arrival was not the final.
The skies had blackened, the night had come, the final ones were to fall from the bleeding sky. The Weepers had watched over the anarchy and had waited for the bloodshed to reach its peak, as is customary for the Children of the Dark King; the Night Lords were ready to pick apart the already broken forces. With lightning streaking across the clouds, the screaming began, the heavens rained terror, the Night Lords landed like razors. Others made use of the broken defences as Thunderhawk Gunships unloaded mortal men, and hulking tanks. With a thousand lashes the Weepers gouged at the enemy, serried ranks of fire blasted away marines; chainswords tore chunks from the Orks, while heavy weapons blew away Deamons. The Bloodtear himself descended with midnight majesty and watched as his scions savagely struck all. The Lord of the Weepers spotted the large black column of the Necrons and with a deranged grin pulled out a small ball, the power of the logic was to be ripped a sunder as the ball was thrown towards the Obelisk, a portal formed that sucked up all within the perimeter, the pyramids began to move closer as did the ancient machines, the Orks fled as did the mysterious chaos marines. The Bloodtear chuckled as he commanded his forces to retreat back to the fleet. The Necrons were not so easily destroyed though; each member vanished without a trace, the large monoliths that began to fall into the vortex disappeared within crackles of energy. All that were left were the men and the horrors, the deamons laughed as their victory over the world was assured, Nars however swallowed once, the vortex grew larger in size and now he knew nothing could be done.
Bereft had put on its final show, the void grew in size that matched planets, and soon the rock was sucked into the ether. Nothing remains there now, only a rip in space, feeding off a dying star.

^Like I said, it's rushed so sorry for the mistakes 

Also a bit of paint has managed to lighten up my reformation squad

















Plus a new Terrorist


----------

